
Impersonation of an airline employee [In Bulgarian] - greendesk
http://m.dnevnik.bg/temi/izmamata_aleksandur_nikolov
======
greendesk
A crook created an online persona, pretending to be working in the airline
industry. He used public photos from an Air France employee on a LinkedIn
profile.

The crook had created the persona from 2012. It was a scam to obtain credit
card numbers by selling airline tickets.

